# 'Shotgun' Slingshots - New Ideas?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

So ever since I was a kid I always liked the idea of firing multiple projectiles at the same time (i.e. shotgun style) from a slingshot. My first intro to the idea was from my father who as a boy used to - in his words - 'shred sparrows' with his homebrew 'shotshells'.

The concept was simple but effective and easy enough to make multiples of once on you got the hang of it. Basically all you do you is make a small cube from stiff card with one extra square on the tab side, and leave the top 'flap' of your little box undone. The box was filled with about 20 or so BBs and a small tape of scotch tape was used to hold the load shut. It was then loaded into the pouch with the tab removed & the open top facing upward and forward.

As the shot is released, the air resistance caught under the lip flips the box open and releases the BBs. The stiffer the card the better it they seem to work. I've often wondered if there was a way to make thin sheets of plastic to use in place of card. Well yesterday I bought some plastic file folder covers that I've been playing with, and I'm going to test out over the next few days.

So if you all have any other methods of firing multiple projectiles at the same time I invite you to share! Perhaps we can come up with some pouch hybrid that assists in loading like a magnet or something.

In case anyone is wondering I'm looking for another tool to dispatch mice and rats I the grain sheds I sometimes work in. The first thing my dad said was swap out the BBs for the smallest size lead sinkers I could find - & that's where this idea has me so far! Here's a little template of a cube to help illustrate how they're made.

Cheers and happy hunting!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That was an idea that was marketed and on the shelves in the 1970's .They were a bright orange color for ease of retrieving after shot . I still have some originals in my collection .


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I own a fishing slingshot for shooting maggots. I'm gona fill it with 4.5mm brass and pepper some cans, see if it works haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried wrapping some bird shot in a piece of fine tissue like what you wrap or decorate packages with. A twist of the tissue to close it. Inertia of the pellets opens the tissue as it flies.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My good friend Flatband sent me some really cool double cup pouches and the first thing I did was fill one full of bbs. They are also super accurate. It was so cold I have no idea how many I had in there but this many hit from about 6yards. Hope to investigate further today


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Oooooh. Nice.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> My good friend Flatband sent me some really cool double cup pouches and the first thing I did was fill one full of bbs. They are also super accurate. It was so cold I have no idea how many I had in there but this many hit from about 6yards. Hope to investigate further today


That's insanely bad ass lol. I'm going to have to take a crack at that when I've got some leather yo work with! PLEASE shoot something with that setup like a sparrow or mouse! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Winnie said:


> Have you tried wrapping some bird shot in a piece of fine tissue like what you wrap or decorate packages with. A twist of the tissue to close it. Inertia of the pellets opens the tissue as it flies.


I have not tried that yet but I will today, thanks Winnie!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> I own a fishing slingshot for shooting maggots. I'm gona fill it with 4.5mm brass and pepper some cans, see if it works haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome take some photos and let us know how it goes! If possible show a grouping on paper and another one on some kind of destructible target. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> That was an idea that was marketed and on the shelves in the 1970's .They were a bright orange color for ease of retrieving after shot . I still have some originals in my collection .


I just got off the phone with my old man and he said that's just where they got it from lol. Apparently he and his cousin bought a few from another hunter and did their best to replicate them at home.

He also added that like a true shot shell, if fired from too close they barely open and it's like firing a slug - sort of like cut shells. I knew this already but he always words things better than me lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Winnie said:


> Have you tried wrapping some bird shot in a piece of fine tissue like what you wrap or decorate packages with. A twist of the tissue to close it. Inertia of the pellets opens the tissue as it flies.


 Im gonna try this today, it will sure make the pouch easier to load. Back a ten and fifteen meters im getting a pretty good spread.


----------



## phoghat (Jun 17, 2011)

Joerg made a shotgun BB pouch from some Kevlar. I remember seeing it, but can't find it now so I can make one.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Cupped leather pouch challenge accepted.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i remember a slingshot manual i had showing those fold up cubes.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i remember seeing those fold up cubes in a slingshot manual i had in the 70s


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pocket Rocket first came out with those foldable shot boxes back in the 70's. Tissue paper also works.

The double cupped pouches work fine. Get some fairly stiff leather ( I like vegetable tanned leather around 4 1/2 ounce ) get a 5/8" or 3/4" steel ball or marble,soak the pouch overnight in hot water ( even a few hours is good ).

Then either make a die ( 2 polyurethaned 3/4" thick -2" x 2" oak with a 7/8" hole punched through both pieces, small hinge at end. Put ball in center,clamp the 2 pieces of wood together tightly ( vise or vise grips ) ,set over night, open up in morning and load her with pellets!

If you don't want to go through all that, go down to Home Depot and get some big flat washers and use them as a die for your double cupped pouch. I gave Chief AJ my pouch design. He has a guy that makes them. You could probably get them from him. I only make them rarely now. Good Luck!


----------

